
VCs are generalists, and other lies - jeffmiller
http://venturehacks.com/articles/vc-generalists
======
neworbit
This is ideal! VC generalists may be successful businessmen in the general
sense, but investors who don't know your industry are inherently dumb money
regardless of how much they swear up and down that they bring value to the
table.

------
pgroves
It depends on your definition of 'generalist' and 'specialist'. To an engineer
working on the low level details of a product that matches the specifics of
the market to the specifics of the technology, a V.C. claiming to be a
specialist b/c their rolodex is predominately in their industry will cause a
lot of eye-rolling. It's all relative.

~~~
neworbit
Sure - but the VC isn't going to come write code for you, whereas if he can
connect your sales team with the right customers, that beats the pants off
someone who just flat doesn't know your space.

